# CV-22 Osprey has crashed in Afghanistan



## v2 (Apr 9, 2010)

A U.S. Air Force helicopter crashed late Thursday in Afghanistan's southeast, killing at least four people and wounding "numerous" others, the military said. 

A spokesman for the Taliban said its fighters had shot it down, but an Afghan official said it appeared to have crashed due to mechanical failure. 

The U.S. military released a statement saying an American CV-22 Osprey had crashed in southern Afghanistan late Thursday night, killing three U.S. troops, a civilian employee of unconfirmed nationality, and injuring "numerous other servicemembers." 

Air Force officials said the cause of the crash was still being investigated.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 9, 2010)

Damn.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 9, 2010)

Hope Mkloby wasn't on it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2010)

Damn! I wish Matt was still posting here. He might have some info on this, or at least how they are holding up in these environments.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 9, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Damn! I wish Matt was still posting here. He might have some info on this, or at least how they are holding up in these environments.



Matt is not based ashore, he's on board a ship. I believe if a ship-board "Osprey" were lost it would
be all over the news, like the recent Hawk-eye crash.

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 9, 2010)

Matt is a Marine - this was an AF Bird


----------



## timshatz (Apr 9, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Matt is a Marine - this was an AF Bird



Thanks for the heads up. Not exactly good news but...at least....


----------



## Glider (Apr 9, 2010)

I hate to sound cold, but its a new aircraft operating in conditions some of the most mature aircraft in service find tough. An accident was always possible. You would be hard pushed to find any new aircraft that didn't have one problem or other.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Matt is not based ashore, he's on board a ship. I believe if a ship-board "Osprey" were lost it would
> be all over the news, like the recent Hawk-eye crash.
> 
> Charles



I know, but he has experience flying the Osprey in this environment. He does not only fly over the water. He was based in Iraq for a little while as well. The V-22 is used to fly troops...

There were Marine Ospreys based in Iraq as well, so there is no reason they would not fly in Afghanistan as well.

I was not saying that he was on the aircraft, I was saying he could give us some insight on how the V-22 has been flying in a combat environment...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2010)

Not good news for the Osprey program. Haven't heard from Kloby in a while.

My thoughts and prayers to the families of the airmen.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 9, 2010)

My condolences to the families of the soldiers who lost their lives.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 9, 2010)

Crap. I hate news like this. My prayers for those involved, as well as their families.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2010)

My condolences to the families involved. Always hate to read/hear about things like this.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 12, 2010)

Same here... Atleast she wasnt fully loaded, cause boy, that'd be bad bad bad...

Matt's deployed right now with a MARG, and he is NOT in the Indian Ocean, so he's all in the clear guys......


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 12, 2010)

Sad…………..


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 12, 2010)

Sad news,
My condolences to the families.







Wheels


----------

